what is the best iOS ad / tracking blocker? - plg
======
plg
i'm looking for a balance between blocking and not destroying functionality on
major websites eg nytimes

~~~
qubex
I find 1Blocker to be ideal for my needs. I reached this conclusion after
trying several paid blocking apps.

